# Long Shot - Swappable parts to a ga16de?



## Nismo_Joe (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi, I was just wondering if any other nissan motors can donate parts to a b13 ga16de, say, in the manner of honda motors. I doubt there is, save the b14 cams or the lower section of an sr20de CAI, but if there is some obscure beneficial part, I'd be delighted to hear of it. I'm not keeping my hopes up though.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo_Joe said:


> Hi, I was just wondering if any other nissan motors can donate parts to a b13 ga16de, say, in the manner of honda motors. I doubt there is, save the b14 cams or the lower section of an sr20de CAI, but if there is some obscure beneficial part, I'd be delighted to hear of it. I'm not keeping my hopes up though.


B14 cams are the only thing. If you have a B13 you can use a B14 SE-R TB. The swap has been documented in the GA16 forum....


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

yea b14 cams will help you out at top end. the 95+se-r throttle body will also fit a b14 ga16de as well. you just gotta port out the manifold a bit to make it match.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

oh i forgot. you could also bolt on an unorthodox racing water pump pulley from an se-r also. but not much of a power difference. just to loose some weight.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> the 95+se-r throttle body will also fit a b14 ga16de as well. you just gotta port out the manifold a bit to make it match.



NOOOOOOOO YOUUUUUUUUUUUUU CAAAAAAAAAANNTTTTTTTTTT!!!!

This is the THIRD time I have posted to correct you on this! The B14 GA16 cars cannot use the SE-R TB without EXTENSIVE modification because the B14 1.6 has the IACV and fast idle cam built in to the TB. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE stop posting mis-information about this!


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

hey wes i did it on my car and it works fine with no problems whatsoever.im voicing my opinion like everyone else on the forum. so relax


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tony200 said:


> hey wes i did it on my car and it works fine with no problems whatsoever.im voicing my opinion like everyone else on the forum. so relax


so if you did it, why are you voicing your opinion? You're contradicting yourself in that statement.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

well chimmike im not contridicting myself just to let you know. i did the mod and did it correctly. chimmike, youve been lasing out on my post that i write on certain subjects and i dont like it. 


tony


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> well chimmike im not contridicting myself just to let you know. i did the mod and did it correctly. chimmike, youve been lasing out on my post that i write on certain subjects and i dont like it.
> 
> 
> tony


I would like to see pics. of this swap! I am not saying it is impossible I just want too see how you did it...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tony200 said:


> well chimmike im not contridicting myself just to let you know. i did the mod and did it correctly. chimmike, youve been lasing out on my post that i write on certain subjects and i dont like it.
> 
> 
> tony


You are contradicting yourself by your choice of words

First you say you did it. Then you say you are stating your opinion.

Opinion, by definition:
o·pin·ion ( P ) Pronunciation Key (-pnyn)
n. 
A belief or conclusion held with confidence but not substantiated by positive knowledge or proof

So, if you did it, it's substantiated by positive knowledge and proof....which thereby makes it fact and not opinion.

So then prove to us you did it. I personally believe Wes over you. He's got a lot more knowledge, and it's been proven.

BTW, if I have been "lashing" out at you, it's because you're posting incorrect information or just being stupid, not because I'm singling you out.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

sorry about that chimmike. i confused you with ishadoff.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if Lew has been lashing out at you, you better straighten out dude, because it takes a lot for Lew to get like that.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

WHAT,first off, i wont straighten out if somebody is going lash out and have no respect for my opinion. im going back up what im saying if you guys like it or not. the whole thing is i dont want to be fighting with anybody on the forum and you guys lash out on my opinions and nobody else's. 

tony


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> WHAT,first off, i wont straighten out if somebody is going lash out and have no respect for my opinion. im going back up what im saying if you guys like it or not. the whole thing is i dont want to be fighting with anybody on the forum and you guys lash out on my opinions and nobody else's.
> 
> tony


I am talking about what I have actually experienced, if I am wrong (and I would LOVE to be) then I want to know. This is a point to prove me wrong, and I'm OK with that. Hell I don't know everything. 

I sent you a PM so it doesn't seem like we are arguing about this TB issue on the forum.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

well chimmike, first off, im certainly for sure not being stupid about this. secondly, alot of people post incorrect information on the forum and you or anybody else dont say anything about it. listen just because you guys are ga16 masters doesnt make you the big dogs. please i dont want to argue about this subject again. thank you

tony


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

my apologies guys. lets just drop the subject. lets keep on what were doing and not make things into a war.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> my apologies guys. lets just drop the subject. lets keep on what were doing and not make things into a war.


I will NOT let this turn in to a war. I'd appreciate a response to my PM. It is for the good of the community if we can share your experience with the TB swap.

And I have to say YOUR WRONG about not corecting other mis-information. It is my purpose here to provide accurate and correct information, if I post wrong info. by all means correct me, I don't care... If I see others post mis-information I will do the same. No one benefits if what is posted/circulating is inaccurate/untrue.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

sounds good wes. thanks


----------



## enjoydride (Jun 4, 2003)

The other day I was doing some junkyard shopping and I saw a ga16de at least that’s what I though but the owner of the yard told me that it was a 1.8 litter and the similarities were incredible the block was the same then I light bulb came on over my head hummm so that’s means they might be a little more of journal there or maybe bigger pistons even the cams must be check out in order to see what kind of potential swaps will be available, I must to go inside this engine to check out.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

cams are different. pistons in the 1.8 are 80mm where the GA is 76.5mm iirc.....i don't think the GA block can be bored out that much...the QG block is slightly larger. 
QG and GA rods are identical.


----------



## enjoydride (Jun 4, 2003)

chimmike said:


> cams are different. pistons in the 1.8 are 80mm where the GA is 76.5mm iirc.....i don't think the GA block can be bored out that much...the QG block is slightly larger.
> QG and GA rods are identical.


O well we are back where we started,thanks for the info


----------

